# Problème connexion imprimante wifi



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Avec mon passage sur Big Sur, j'accumule les posts, je suis confus.
Le problème: j'ai une imprimante Brother qui date un peu, je vous l'accorde. Jusqu'à maintenant (Sierra, High Sierra, Mojave, Catalina), elle fonctionnait très bien en wifi, ce qui permet d'éliminer un câble USB et évite les montées-descentes d'escalier entre ordi et imprimante. Hélas, sur Big Sur impossible de connecter iMac et imprimante, par acquis de conscience, je reviens sur Catalina, et là plus d'imprimante non plus. Auparavant j'avais en cliquant sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menus 2 réseaux: ma Livebox, et un nommé SETUP, passer de l'un à l'autre me permettait d'imprimer via wifi. J'ai eu plusieurs échanges mail hier et aujourd'hui avec un conseiller Brother, j'ai suivi toutes les instructions etc, impossible de connecter l'imprimante. Et à force de reset, saisies de TCP/IP, SSID et autres réglages abscons, ça a dû mettre un chantier abominable dans tout ça. Le gars m'a finalement dit que mon imprimante n'était pas compatible avec BS, ni Catalina, alors que la semaine dernière ça fonctionnait (sous Catalina); en USB l'imprimante est reconnue sans problème, pilote, logiciel...
Alors pour ne pas trop m'étendre, que faire, quel type de connection, quelles infos à donner à l'imprimante et à l'ordi pour que ça marche de nouveau ? Je précise que l'imprimante se connecte bien à la Livebox (SSID), donc il n'y a pas de problème de wifi en soi, ni de matériel. Je ne sais absolument plus comment il y a quelques années j'avais pu obtenir ce réseau "SETUP", je crois que quelqu'un m'avait aidé ici; sur le net je ne trouve rien de pertinent avec "Setup imprimante, wifi...".
Merci de votre aide toujours plus efficace que les SAV !


----------



## radioman (23 Mars 2021)

si elle se connecte au wifi de la box elle est joignable par le réseau donc si ton mac est relié aussi au réseau (wifi ou ethernet peu importe) tu DOIS la voir dans la liste des imprimantes …

la manip' c'est de connecter l'imprimante à la box, après toutes les machines connectées à la box pourront y accéder …


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2021)

C'est bien parce que je ne la vois pas dans la liste d'imprimantes bien qu'elle reconnaisse la livebox que je pose la question ! L'iMac et l'imprimante sont bien reliés à la box (même réseau donc) c'est entre les deux que ça doit coincer, mais où ???


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2021)

Dans Préférences système ☞ imprimantes et scanners, si tu cliques sur le + en bas à gauche, tu as 
essayé ça ?


----------



## izel mor (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 
Le partage d’imprimantes est il activé dans les préférences système?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2021)

Oui à vous deux, je crois bien avoir tout essayé, sauf une autre méthode de connection qui m'échappe. Personne n'a eu connaissance de ce réseau "SETUP" que j'avais précédemment ? Je ne sais absolument pas comment il avait été créé, et me permettait d'imprimer en basculant de box à Setup.


----------



## radioman (24 Mars 2021)

apparemment ton imprimante générait un réseau wifi (setup) au lieu de se connecter à celui existant de la box …
EDIT: sur ton imprimante as tu la possibilité de voire son adresse IP 192.168.x.y ***
x étant 0 ou 1 suivant la box
Y entre 10 et 150 suivant le nombre de machines chez toi
si oui dans les préférences imprimante tente de rajouter une imprimante IP en saisissant l'adresse de ta Brother …
*** sinon il faut entrer dans la page web de paramétrage de ta box pour retrouver cette adresse IP.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2021)

Merci !!!
Je ne sais pas si ça va marcher, mais je vais me repencher sur le problème, je donnerai les résultats.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2021)

Alors je viens de m'y remettre. J'ai tout réinitialisé réglages d'usine, il n'y a pas d'IP (0.0.0.0); dois-je d'abord la relier à la livebox ?
Edit: Livebox connectée et reconnue, j'ai maintenant une IP (avec mention "Via APIPA" ???), je la mets dans ajout d'imprimante, deuxième onglet mappemonde, le premier étant vide et inactif, Airprint (j'ai essayé IPP et la 3ème option direct line je crois), indiqué le bon pilote, dans tous les cas j'ai un refus d'ajouter l'imprimante. J'ai toujours aussi dans les infos Network configuration une adresse Ethernet, mais elle change chaque fois et je ne sais pas si ça me serait utile.
Faudrait-il que pour ces essais j'aie l'imprimante reliée en USB, puis me remettre en wifi ?


----------



## radioman (26 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> j'ai maintenant une IP (avec mention "Via APIPA" ???), je la mets dans ajout d'imprimante, deuxième onglet mappemonde, le premier étant vide et inactif, Airprint (j'ai essayé IPP et la 3ème option direct line je crois), indiqué le bon pilote, dans tous les cas j'ai un refus d'ajouter l'imprimante. J'ai toujours aussi dans les infos Network configuration une adresse Ethernet, mais elle change chaque fois et je ne sais pas si ça me serait utile.


la vache …je comprends rien du tout à tout ce qui t'arrive:
l'imprimante étant connectée à la box, NORMALEMENT dans Préférences système / Imprimantes et scanners tu doit pouvoir la sélectionner et l'ajouter
en deuxième recours l'ajout par son adresse IP doit fonctionner, là, je pige rien à ce qui t'arrive …


----------



## radioman (26 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> je la mets dans ajout d'imprimante, deuxième onglet mappemonde,  Airprint (j'ai essayé IPP et la 3ème option direct line je crois), indiqué le bon pilote,


dans le doute crées 4 imprimantes: une pour chaque protocole avec la même adresse ip pour voir si y'en a pas une qui fonctionne …


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2021)

Merci, je n'ai pas tout à fait la même fenêtre, mais ça ressemble. HP est la seule option que je n'ai pas essayée, me semblait réservée aux imprimantes HP alors que la mienne est une Brother HL-4070CDW. J'essaierai à tout hasard; je me demandais aussi si ces ennuis ne provenaient pas du fait que mon OS Big Sur a été patché, il y avait au début des problèmes de wi-fi chez certains utilisateurs, mais ça a été réglé et mon wi-fi fonctionne à part pour imprimer.
J'ai aussi des sauvegardes de mes anciennes données utilisateur sur un DD externe, peut-être pourrais-je y retrouver les réglages de ce réseau "SETUP" ? Et les copier-coller dans BS ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2021)

Bon, ça ne marche avec aucun des réglages. Je suis ouvert à toute nouvelle proposition !


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2021)

Je ne baisse pas les bras. Je constate que chaque fois, je configure l'imprimante en WLAN (kézaco ?), au bout d'un moment elle reconnaît ma livebox (SSID), la connexion iMac (connecté en wifi à la box sinon je ne pourrais pas vous faire profiter de mes mésaventures) > box est bien là, la connexion imprimante > box est là, il manque juste la connexion iMac > imprimante, bref... Je me pose alors la question: dois-je vraiment passer par la box (SSID) pour l'imprimante plutôt que par un réglage TCP/IP iMac > imprimante ? Ou autre régalage... Car en fait je ne vois pas pourquoi la liaison devrait nécessairement passer par la box, mon iMac étant déjà en wifi, ce serait plus simple iMac > imprimante. J'ai les infos "ethernet adress" de l'imprimante genre 00-18-5h-xx-zz-99, cependant ces adresse varient à chaque configuration essayée. Qu'en pensent les experts ? Merci


----------



## ericse (26 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Qu'en pensent les experts ? Merci


Que c'est pas simple à expliquer   
Pardon pour la méthaphore parisienne, on va dire que WiFi c'est un peu comme le métro, et tes appareils comme des stations, et  ta box qui est Chatelet-les-Halles. Donc pour aller de ton Mac (Etoile) à ton imprimante (Denfert), ben tu prends le métro (WiFi) et tu passes par Chatelet-les-Halles (Box), mais tu ne sort pas de la station, tu prends la correspondance directement  
Et si tu veux aller directement de ton Mac à l'imprimante sans utiliser le WiFi ou ta Box, ben faut marcher et comme tu ne connais pas la route, ben tu n'y arrives pas... Ou alors tu prends un Taxi, qui est un autre WiFi, celui que tu appelles SETUP !
Hum, est-ce un peu plus clair ?


----------



## radioman (26 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Hum, est-ce un peu plus clair ?


Wahou, jolie métaphore, j'aurais pas trouvé 

Edit: dans un réseau basique la box c'est le centre du monde: tout le monde se connecte à elle et suivant les besoins, les protocoles, c'est elle qui dispatche les datas entre les machines .


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2021)

Ah! Ah!
"Qu'en pensent les experts" renvoyait à la non-utilisation de la box (réglages Wlan) et à la mise en œuvre d'une autre méthode (TCP/IP ?) pour relier le Mac et l'imprimante; l'allégorie était bien trouvée mais peu productive, à part la dernière phrase "tu prends un autre wifi, setup...". Où trouver la station de taxis ? Je tourne en rond à pied, à cheval ou en voiture !
A part ça, ce qui m'étonne, c'est que lorsque mon SSID (box) est reconnu par l'imprimante (je demande sans sécurité etc) il n'est jamais demandé de rentrer le n° code à x lettres et x chiffres clé de la box, sans doute justement parce que j'ai mis sécurité 0 j'imagine; c'est peut-être une des raisons de la liaison interrompue mac > box > imprimante. Enfin, je n'en sais rien, les recherches se poursuivent. Merci à vous, vous trouverez bien (moi ça m'étonnerait) le sésame !
Un réglage à faire sur la box ? Je n'y crois pas trop car je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fait quoique ce soit quelques années auparavant pour que tout fonctionne.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mars 2021)

Salut,
On ne connaît pas les références de ton imprimante!
Regarde la video du chapitre 2 du lien ci-dessous.





						Installer votre appareil Brother sur un réseau sans fil  | Brother
					

Installer votre appareil Brother sur un réseau sans fil




					support.brother.com
				



As-tu bien configuré la partie « Network » avec le SSID et le mot de passe de ta Box?
Parce que si la conf réseau s’est faite « via APIPA » (ou qu’elle te demande de configurer via APIPA), c’est que l’imprimante n’a pas trouvée de serveur DHCP (donc, ta box). Le protocole APIPA lui colle alors une adresse IP en 169.254.x.y, qui n'est pas sur le même réseau que ta box.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2021)

Merci polo !
J'avais indiqué le modèle de mon imprimante au #12. Pour le reste, comme je l'ai dit, le mot de passe de la Livebox ne m'est jamais demandé, SSID est reconnu automatiquement "Livebox-xxx"; la configuration via Apipa s'est elle aussi faite sans que je n'ai rien demandé, et malgré ce que tu dis, la box est pourtant reconnue. Quant aux vidéos, je les avais vues + un paquet de liens installation Brother, j'ai tout essayé (moins la bonne solution sans doute!), et le gars de chez Brother m'avait indiqué plein d'autre pages de support, en vain, pour conclure que mon imprimante ne marcherait jamais en wifi sous BS ou Catalina, ce qui est absolument faux puisque je m'en servais encore la semaine dernière avec Catalina.
Aujourd'hui je pense que je vais encore réinitialiser l'imprimante en "réglages d'usine" et recommencer, encore et encore...


----------



## ericse (27 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> l'allégorie était bien trouvée mais peu productive


Comme je disais, "c'est pas simple à expliquer", mais surtout je n'essayais pas de résoudre ton problème d'imprimante, juste de lever quelques incompréhensions sur le fonctionnement d'un réseau informatique en général.

Pour ton imprimante, tu devrais la brancher en USB et essayer de la faire fonctionner comme ça pour commencer, et si ça fonctionne passer au WiFi dans un second temps.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pour ton imprimante, tu devrais la brancher en USB et essayer de la faire fonctionner comme ça pour commencer, et si ça fonctionne passer au WiFi dans un second temps.


Déjà fait plusieurs fois, pas de pb en USB.


----------



## ericse (27 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Déjà fait plusieurs fois, pas de pb en USB.


Ah oui, c'était déjà dit dans tes looongues explications, on finit par s'y perdre...   

Dans la doc ils conseillent de mettre l'imprimante le plus près possible du routeur, voir de la brancher directement au routeur avec un câble ethernet, ça fonctionne comme ça ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2021)

L'imprimante est à 15m à l'étage au-dessous de la box, si elle faisait 10 kg, je tenterais, mais elle doit bien peser ses 50. Et de toute façon je n'ai jamais eu à faire ce déménagement pour les jumeler !


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2021)

Et voilà !
Non, ça ne marche toujours pas (ma clé sécurité livebox n'est jamais demandée comme dans la vidéo), pour résumer: je passe toujours par la configuration WLAN, la box est bien reconnue, mais ne se connecte pas au mac. Donc pour changer un peu, qu'essayer à part WLAN ? J'ai possibilité TCP/IP, au dos de la box il y a une adresse @mac 09:6P:4A:E0:xx:yy, ça pourrait servir ?
Je suis vraiment accablé (pour du sans fil, c'est normal!). Faire un réseau iMac > imprimante, le Mac étant déjà connecté Livebox il doit bien y avoir moyen de moyenner.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Mars 2021)

Bon, je vois que tu t’accroches.
Il faudrait être sûr que l’imprimante est bien reconnue par la Livebox, et qu’elle a bien une adresse IP en 192.168.1.xxx
Regarde dans le lien ci-dessous (page 23), du point 1 au point 11.


			https://download.brother.com/welcome/doc002224/cv_hl4040_fre_net_c.pdf
		


C’est la procédure pour connecter l’imprimante sans avoir à rentrer la clé
Pour le point 1, la box n’a pas de bouton « SecureEasySetup », mais elle a un bouton WPS. C’est compatible.
Ensuite, sur l’imprimante, exécute les points 2 à 11
Vérifie dans la box que l’imprimante est bien reconnue AVEC une adresse IP en 192.168.1.xxx
Si c’est le cas, regarde si tu la vois dans les « préférences système » —Imprimantes et scanner


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2021)

Merci beaucoup de t'intéresser encore à mon problème. Je testerai tes nouvelles idées demain.


----------



## radioman (27 Mars 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, je vois que tu t’accroches.


toi aussi … respect


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2021)

Eh bien chers amis, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que c'est... un fiasco complet 
Merci pour l'idée WPS/SecureEasySetup, j'ai regardé sur le site Orange, ok. Alors j'ai fait mes 15 à 20 montées-descentes escalier entre Livebox et imprimante, "aucun appareil n'a été détecté" me dit Mme Box; par acquis de conscience j'ai monté les 30 kg de la brother pour la rapprocher, toujours pas détectée. Je l'ai redescendue, au risque d'un lumbago qui aurait été malvenu car demain je dois être vacciné anticovid ! Bref rien ne marche; je me demande par conséquent si ce ne serait pas tout simplement un problème matériel, la carte réseau de l'imprimante "reçoit" (puisqu'elle reconnaît la box) mais "n'émet pas", donc ça n'aurait finalement rien à voir avec le Mac, Big Sur ou OS. Carte cuite ? Comment vérifier, si c'est toutefois possible ? Et sur le net je ne trouve pas une pièce de rechange qui la remplacerait. Merci de vos aides précédentes (et à venir ?)


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Eh bien chers amis, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que c'est... un fiasco complet
> Merci pour l'idée WPS/SecureEasySetup, j'ai regardé sur le site Orange, ok. Alors j'ai fait mes 15 à 20 montées-descentes escalier entre Livebox et imprimante, "aucun appareil n'a été détecté" me dit Mme Box; par acquis de conscience j'ai monté les 30 kg de la brother pour la rapprocher, toujours pas détectée. Je l'ai redescendue, au risque d'un lumbago qui aurait été malvenu car demain je dois être vacciné anticovid ! Bref rien ne marche; je me demande par conséquent si ce ne serait pas tout simplement un problème matériel, la carte réseau de l'imprimante "reçoit" (puisqu'elle reconnaît la box) mais "n'émet pas", donc ça n'aurait finalement rien à voir avec le Mac, Big Sur ou OS. Carte cuite ? Comment vérifier, si c'est toutefois possible ? Et sur le net je ne trouve pas une pièce de rechange qui la remplacerait. Merci de vos aides précédentes (et à venir ?)


Salut,

...t'es sûr qu'elle peut se connecter en WIfi ?
J'ai lu la notice et çà n'en parle pas.... juste connexion éthernet .....


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2021)

Pour rappel, elle fonctionnait très bien en wifi la semaine dernière ! Tu n'as pas dû lire la bonne notice...
Entretemps j'ai retrouvé d'où sortait mon ancien réseau "SETUP": (page 55 du manuel d'origine) "ouvrir connexion à internet", onglet "réseaux"..."le serveur d'impression sans fil est listé dans l'option réseau, sélectionnez SETUP, votre réseau sans fil est connecté ! Bon, ça c'est ce qui est écrit, mais moi je ne l'ai plus... Et comme le logiciel d'installation était sur un CD-Rom qui n'est plus lisible par l'iMac, je reste le bec dans l'eau.
(J'ai bien le setupwizard sur l'ordi mais il est "obsolète")


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour rappel, elle fonctionnait très bien en wifi la semaine dernière ! Tu n'as pas dû lire la bonne notice...
> Entretemps j'ai retrouvé d'où sortait mon ancien réseau "SETUP": (page 55 du manuel d'origine) "ouvrir connexion à internet", onglet "réseaux"..."le serveur d'impression sans fil est listé dans l'option réseau, sélectionnez SETUP, votre réseau sans fil est connecté ! Bon, ça c'est ce qui est écrit, mais moi je ne l'ai plus... Et comme le logiciel d'installation était sur un CD-Rom qui n'est plus lisible par l'iMac, je reste le bec dans l'eau.
> (J'ai bien le setupwizard sur l'ordi mais il est "obsolète")


Oupps, j'avais pas tout lu.....
j'ai trouvé ceci sur le site de Brother--> https://www.brother.fr/services-et-supports/hl-4070cdw/downloads


> ```
> https://www.brother.fr/services-et-supports/hl-4070cdw
> ```



?..... Bizarre que çà renvoie vers une autre page..... donc j'ai mis la copie d'écran....


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2021)

Merci, j'avais déjà essayé mais en vain, certainement parce que je suis OS 11 non supporté:

*"L’app « Assistant de configuration de la connexion sans fil » doit être mise à jour.*
Le développeur de cette app doit la mettre à jour pour qu’elle fonctionne avec cette version de macOS. Contactez le développeur pour en savoir plus."


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mars 2021)

Bon, faut positiver, même si c'est dur...   

On sait qu’en WPS, tu ne peux pas connecter ton imprimante à la box 

Il y aurait 2 choses à tester:
1-Tester la connexion réseau en mode Ad-Hoc, donc sans passer par la Box, mais pour ça, (voir la doc page 54), tu peux le faire que si tu as un PC sous windows. (il vaut mieux monter le PC plutôt que de descendre l’imprimante…  )
Ça servira uniquement à savoir si ta carte réseau est morte ou pas.


			https://download.brother.com/welcome/doc002224/cv_hl4040_fre_net_c.pdf
		


2- Tu as aussi la possibilité de connecter ton imprimante à la box en ethernet via 2 boîtiers CPL.
Ensuite, tu pourras configurer ton imprimante:
-Soit via l’utilitaire BRAdmin Light (page 12)
-Soit, c’est le mieux, je pense, par le panneau de configuration de l’imprimante
Menu Réseau —TCP/IP—Méthode Boot— Auto (page 109)
L’imprimante aura alors une adresse ip, et un masque que la box, qui est serveur DHCP lui attribuera.
Après, le Mac la verra peut-être…


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2021)

Merci polo; je n'ai ni PC ni boîtiers CPL, et tout ça me dépasse. A tout hasard je viens d'essayer TCP/IP, mais l'IP imprimante en résultant est 0.0.0.0, et le masque ??? Je crois que nous allons en rester là, avant qu'un autre problème ne survienne et que je ne puisse même plus imprimer via USB !
Merci à tous pour votre aide; bien entendu je reviendrai voir si d'autres débuts de pistes de solutions viendraient.
Bonne soirée !
(Edit: : l'utilitaire BRAdmin Light requiert Java, qu'il me faudrait installer sans doute pour rien, car tous les fichiers que j'ai dans library>printers>Brother semblent trop anciens, et il n'y aura pas de mises à jour BS ou Catalina pour cette imprimante, qui date quand même de 2007; des pièces de 2CV ça se trouve encore !!!)


----------



## radioman (28 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> A tout hasard je viens d'essayer TCP/IP, mais l'IP imprimante en résultant est 0.0.0.0, et le masque ???


quand tu essaies TCP/IP c'est la machine qui travaille ou il faut que tu rentre des données dans des champs ?
s'il y a des champs à remplir tu testes 192.168.X.100
pour X regardes l'adresse IP de ton mac pour voir si c'est 0 ou 1 
pour le masque 255.255.254.0


----------

